# Age of Mythology CD Key



## Blue435 (Aug 23, 2008)

I have a question for you guys.....

I just purchased AOm and AOT yesterday , i havent played in about 2 years, but while im trying to access ESO on both AOM and AOT i am not able to because it says my CD Key isnt validated, Try again in a few minutes. I can never get online without this error happening. I am out of date as of online gaming, i havent been online for over 2 years and its my first time encountering this problem? Any suggestions? thanks!

BTW I do operate on Windows Vista if that matters....


----------



## bams13 (Aug 26, 2008)

Dude i have the same problem.. if you get an answer PLEASE TELL ME! i use to play aom online fine and i remember it didnt work online if you dled it twice.. like on diff comps you could be online at the same time and it would say that message.. but liek i just rebought them and its not working =/


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Are there downloaded versions of the game?


----------



## Nestasio (Aug 6, 2008)

Hey listen to meeeeee!!!! I know! im so smart!

you bought the xploder versions i imagine? yep, the scumbags supplied the exact same CD key with EVERY game so only one person can actually use there CD key to get online at once. You might need to buy a brand new game... sorry dude... you guys understand? you might want to go to 'Age Of Mythology Heaven' forums. they have more information.. glad you still play AOM btw, best game ever!


----------



## Splitty (Sep 6, 2008)

Yeah Nestasio is right, they did give everyone the same CD key, but if you used to play it before when it was new and it worked fine then, that wouldn't be your problem.


----------

